# picture.



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so today i got a new phone because my other one broke.. it is is the same just a fixed one. but on with my story i went onto blackberry app world and came across this background app.. i got it and found this aweome picture.. i about cried when i saw it.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

The picture doesn't show up.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

"C:\Users\Lara\Pictures\..."
Yeah, you need to upload your photo somewhere, like photobucket/imageshack/tinypic/flickr, copy the image url then paste that into the bbcode.


----------

